# Bummer... Pixie is still open



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got the results from Biotracking... I had to study it for about 10 minutes to figure it out... but when I did, I found that the test was negative. So.. She was bred twice this season (put with a buck for a couple of weeks , and again for a weekend) He did cover her several times, but both times it was a failure. Any suggestions for the end of summer when I try again?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How old is she?
Has she freshened before? any complications?
Is the buck proven?
Did others from the same care regimine settle?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Oye, I completely understand. I got my biotracking results back a few weeks ago, and my doe Twix was open as well. Though she displayed signs of a heat only days later so she was shuttled off for a date with a buck asap. Since she was more interested in beating the poor lad up rather than standing, she is staying for a few weeks so they can get down to business next heat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How frusterating! Is she flushed good before breeding? Wormed? Im sure you have done that already. 
Any clumps on her tail? Just throwing out ideas.
Is this doe on the masculine side? I had one who never settled. She wasnt very feminine looking. When she was finally butchered she had no ovaries!! :shocked: 
If nothing else you could try fertility drugs.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe you could try AI.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

OK, Pixie is just 1 1/2 and hasn't freshened yet. She is healthy and very feminine .. petite. She's been kinda low man on the totem, one doe particularly likes to pick on her, but I haven't seen anything really violent.. just pushed around. She seems to know how to mostly keep out of the way. The buck is proven at his home farm. He wasn't very "aggresive" acting.. but did seem to get the job done.
My goats did seem to take a while to be bred this last season.. one took 2 tries, the other 3. (the third I bought bred) I feed normally.. alfalfa, some grain while I milk, have free choice minerals, and copper bolus 2-3 times per year. BTW I bolused 2 months ago and they still seem to show signs of copper def... 

I'm going to wait until the end of summer to breed all the girls (including Pixie) but it kinda seems like something else is going on??? Fecals are normal. Poops are normal, 
I'm concerned about the copper though.
Oh, forgot to mention.. the first Pregnancy seemed to take according to a friend's ultrasound machine, but then never materialized.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

May be the buck if does were hard to settle. Diet sounds fine. Could also be ovarian cysts or a number of things. I have 2 does I have not been able to get bred. One has kidded in the past before I got her the other has yet to freshen. I just got Cystorlin to try and see if I can get them to settle. Will let you know results. On the one that has not freshened before Lute was already tried.


----------

